# être passionné par/de / se passionner pour



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai vu _*être passionné par qch*._ et *être passionné pour qch.*, tous les deux avec un article défini devant _*qch..*_ Mais y a-t-il une différence entre les deux ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## snarkhunter

On dit plutôt "être passionné par" et "se passionner pour". Mais pourrais-tu nous donner un exemple avec cet _article défini_ que tu dis avoir vu ?


----------



## itka

D'accord avec toi, Snarkhunter.
Je suppose qu'Anna veut dire : _"être passionné par *le* tennis"_ et _"se passionner pour *la* recherche nucléaire"_...?


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour à tous 

Je suis d'accord aussi avec snarkhunter.  

Dans le même ordre d'idées...

Avoir *la *passion *de* (du jeu / de la gloire / des voitures, etc.)
Avoir *une* passion *pour* (le jeu / la gloire / les voitures, etc.)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah, bizarrement, je les ai vus dans le _Petit Robert_ .
C'est marqué "être passionné de, par, pour"
Pour "de", il n'y a pas d'article dans l'exemple donné, ce que je comprenais bien. Mais pour les deux autres, il y a un article défini, mais je ne me souviens plus de ces exemples...


----------



## Petite-Belette

Bonjour,

L'exemple était peut-être :
"Il faut être passionné pour le faire" ?
Dans ce cas "le" n'est pas article défini.

Par contre à ma grande surprise, j'ai aussi trouvé dans un livre cette phrase :
"il feignit d'_être passioné pour_ la justice"
Et j'aimerais bien avoir un avis là-dessus...


----------



## snarkhunter

Petite-Belette said:


> Bonjour,
> Par contre à ma grande surprise, j'ai aussi trouvé dans un livre cette phrase :
> "il feignit d'_être passioné pour_ la justice"
> Et j'aimerais bien avoir un avis là-dessus...


C'est franchement inhabituel. Personnellement, cela ne me viendrait pas à l'idée d'utiliser une telle formulation .

Pour moi, "passionné pour" implique un verbe conjugué qui précède cette expression.

Quelle était ta source pour cet exemple ?


----------



## Petite-Belette

C'est tiré de l'"Histoire de Hainaut", visiblement un livre plutôt ancien. Je l'ai trouvé sur Google :

http://books.google.nl/books?id=AklbAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA467&lpg=PA467&dq=%22%C3%AAtre+passionn%C3%A9+pour+la+justice%22&source=bl&ots=aMOSVQloln&sig=1cEKQzTXH49OvCZbvebGUVHPAVM&hl=nl&ei=8jToSajEKYOc-AaCxKTdBQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1

Et si tu lances une recherche, il y a pas mal d'occurence pour "passionner pour" suivi d'un article défini, mais elles semblent moins sérieuses...
J'en reste tout aussi surprise que toi.


----------



## Mauricet

Anna-chonger said:


> Ah, bizarrement, je les ai vus dans le _Petit Robert_ .
> C'est marqué "être passionné de, par, pour"
> Pour "de", il n'y a pas d'article dans l'exemple donné, ce que je comprenais bien. Mais pour les deux autres, il y a un article défini, mais je ne me souviens plus de ces exemples...


Dans mon édition (1970) il ya _Passionné de, pour_ ..., qui a une vive inclination pour qqch. Voir *Avide, fanatique, fervent*. _"Grands sculpteurs du temps, tous passionnés pour l'étude du corps humain"_ (Taine).


----------



## Anna-chonger

> Dans mon édition (1970) il ya Passionné de, pour ..., qui a une vive inclination pour qqch. Voir Avide, fanatique, fervent. "Grands sculpteurs du temps, tous passionnés pour l'étude du corps humain" (Taine).


Mon édition est 2008, je crois.....


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase ci-après, que faut-il employer? La préposition de ou bien par?


Je suis une jeune fille canadienne passionnée de / par la littérature et de/le cinéma français.


Merci à l'avance de votre aide


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

A quelques petites modifications près, les deux peuvent être corrects selon moi.
C'est ainsi que je l'écrirais :

_Passionnée de littérature / Passionnée par la littérature française_

... C'est-à-dire, donc, que je perçois "de" comme précédant une déclaration générale, et "par (le / la / les)", plutôt approprié à quelque chose de plus spécifique.

Mais je ne prétends pas que ce soit une règle absolue, et il est donc possible que d'autres personnes ici me contredisent rapidement.


----------



## ilie86

Merci pour votre réponse. On attend aussi les conseils des autres internautes


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

jusqu'à présent j'ai rencontré beaucoup d'exemples. Je suis arrivée à cette conclusion: Aussi bien la préposition de que la préposition par peuvent être employées:

Je suis passionnée de mode (sens général)
Je suis passionné par la mode française (on spécifie la mode dont on est passionné)

Je suis passionné de cinéma (sens général)
Je suis passionnée par le cinéma français (on spécifie le cinéma dont on est passionné)

Pouvez-vous me dire si cette réflexion est correcte?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas tout à fait ça parce que l'on dira très naturellement (sans aucun qualificatif) :

_Je suis passionnée *par* la mode._
_Je suis passionné *par* le cinéma._

À noter qu'avec la préposition _de_ j'emploierais le substantif _passionné_ plutôt que l'adjectif :

_Je suis *une* passionnée *de* mode._
_Je suis *un* passionné *de* cinéma._


----------



## ilie86

Donc:

Je suis passionnée par la mode
Je suis passionnée par le théâtre
Je suis passionnée par la littérature

Mais:

Je suis une passionnée de mode
Je suis une passionnée de théâtre
Je suis une passionnée de littérature


----------



## traherne

Maître Capello said:


> _Je suis *une* passionnée *de* mode._
> _Je suis *un* passionné *de* cinéma._



Un petit doute: peut-on également dire "un passionné DU cinéma / DE LA mode"? Et si on qualifie le nom, l'adjectif devient-il obligatoire (du bon cinéma) ou pas? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Roméo31

L''Académie écrit : 





> _
> Un amateur passionné *de* livres anciens. Un élève passionné* par* l'étude du grec_. Subst. _Un passionné *de *cinéma, *de *football_.


Le TLFI va dans le même sens en ce qui concerne le dernier ex. : 





> *
> Un passionné de + compl. déterminatif. *_Un passionné *de* boxe,* de* sport.  __Léonard (...) avait été le passionné* de *vérité. Il avait suivi en sanglotant la voie douloureuse qui mène aux négations_ (ESTAUNIÉ, _Empreinte_, 1896, p.283).


On peut dire aussi :
_Un amateur passionné *par* les livres anciens _ou _un amateur qui se passionne *pour* les livres anciens. 
Je me passionne* pour* tout. Se passionner *pour* quelqu'un. 
Une âme passionnée* pour* le bien _ou_ un homme passionné _[qui a un penchant extrême ]_ * pour *tous les arts (TLFi). Etre passionné *d'*une femme, *pour* une femme  = _"en être vivement épris"_ (le GRLF)._ Ici, la construction avec "pour" n est, à mon sens, pas usuelle.

Mais on ne dira pas _Un_ _passionné du cinéma _(voir, ci-dessus, les ex. donnés par l'Académie et le_ TLFi_).

 Toutefois, il existe le _Dictionnaire "passionné" *du* cinéma. _(Le "du" est compréhensible ; d'ailleurs, "passionné" est guillemeté dans le titre.)


----------



## Nicomon

J'avoue ne pas raffoler  de « _passionné(e) par / pour _», et je n'aime pas du tout_  passionné_  comme substantif.

Plutôt que _passionné par la lecture / le cinéma, _on peut éventuellement dire :   _lecteur / cinéphile passionné.
Un amateur passionné par/qui se passionne pour les livres anciens... _eh bien c'est _un fanatique / un fervent amateur 
_ou en langage plus familier _un mordu de livre anciens.
_
Je dirais  : _Tout me passionne  _plutôt que : _Je me passionne pour tout.
_Il y a peut-être une nuance subtile mais bon... je ne la fais pas. 

Sinon, je parle de _passion_, comme je l'ai écrit en 2009.


----------



## Roméo31

Je répondais sur le strict plan grammatical ; pour ce qui est de la stylistique, je partage vos opinions, notamment celles exprimées au 2e §.
_Tout me passionne_ crée un effet d'insistance sur "tout" ; c'est... tout.

Bonne soirée !


----------

